# Attention please! Questionnaire for reptile keepers!



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi!
I made this questionnaire for my undergraduate final project 
It's made of 15 questions takes approx 5 min to complete.

here's the link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7Q2DHBB

Please take the survey and let me know if you have any comment or suggestion, you are more than welcome.

Thank you all


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Done!

Goodluck with your course  if you need anything else, im happy to help


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

ELZ1985 said:


> Done!
> 
> Goodluck with your course  if you need anything else, im happy to help


thank you so much! it'd be great if you could spread the word to other forum members....


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

done :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Done! Good luck with your course. You might want to put the survey link in your signature to get the word around


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> You might want to put the survey link in your signature to get the word around


nice one! thanks!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Done : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Done.


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

thank you so much people, 
I wasn't expecting so many responses so quickly! :blush:

you are great! :2thumb:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Done!


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Done


----------



## Jenovah Fitness (Dec 5, 2009)

Done


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Does 'how many reptiles do you own?' cover reptiles/amphibians etc or just reptiles?

Also 'how much do you spend on your reptile's maintenance?' again is this including amphibians maintenace? If so it's a lot for me, if not it's not thats so much.


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

all done


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you reptile lovers I've had enough responses for my pilot questionnaire, : victory: I wll post the definitive version in a month or so!
Thanks everyone, you've been great!!!
I'll let you know about the results!!!!








ciao ciao


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello!
The survey is back on! Please help me get as many answers as possible!! 

here's the link!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7Q2DHBB

thanks a lot :2thumb:!!


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Completed it mate.


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

southwestrepkeeper said:


> Completed it mate.


cheers !! :2thumb:


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Completed it


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

chrisperrins78 said:


> Completed it


25 answers now! thanks a lot everyone keep it up :2thumb:


----------



## skitz78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Done:2thumb:


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

*hi, I need to translate in german the first post of this thread:*

_Hi!
__ I made this questionnaire for my undergraduate final project 
It's made of 15 questions takes approx 5 min to complete.

here's the link: _ _https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7Q2DHBB

Please take the survey and let me know if you have any comment or suggestion, you are more than welcome._ _

Thank you all _ _







_

*I tried google translator and that's the outcome:*
_
Hallo!
Ich habe diesen Fragebogen für meine Bachelor-Abschlussarbeit
Es besteht aus 15 Fragen aus dauert ca. 5 Minuten dauern.

hier ist der Link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7Q2DHBB

Bitte nehmen Sie die Umfrage und lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie irgendwelche Kommentare oder Vorschläge haben, sind Sie mehr als willkommen.

Vielen Dank an alle_

*Is there any german speaker here who would be so kind to tell me if what I wrote is complete rubbish or makes any sort of sense? :blush:

Thanks a lot
*


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Completed, good look with your studies :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Done :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

done


----------



## Mariea (Apr 3, 2012)

DoNe


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*hi*

All done


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheers people, less than 20 answers to go!: victory:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Can I have a second go & put different answers :gasp:


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

Aimo said:


> Can I have a second go & put different answers :gasp:


mmh that sounds a bit like cheating! :whistling2:
I appreciate your interest but if you have answered already it's fine! :2thumb:however, you could spread the word to fellow reptile keepers, that would be sweet : victory:


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Done :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

king chameleon said:


> mmh that sounds a bit like cheating! :whistling2:
> I appreciate your interest but if you have answered already it's fine! :2thumb:however, you could spread the word to fellow reptile keepers, that would be sweet : victory:


Only cheating if you get caught . . . . . dam, bugger, blast:2thumb:


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

Aimo said:


> Only cheating if you get caught . . . . . dam, bugger, blast:2thumb:


haha! thanks a lot anyway, i've got 91 answers now. it's more than enough !! thanks to anyone who contributed. I'll let you know if there will be any interesting outcome (including me graduating







)!


----------

